# To Long A Delay In Posting Review



## Daverock (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I am very upset and want this forum to know that a review I wrote and sent in to be posted this past September is still not posted.  My last email to Keith has gone unanswered.  

It takes time and effort for us to write a review for all to share.  This very long delay in posting it is very frustrating for me.  This type of behavior encourages me NOT to write further reviews.

While I realize that all are unpaid volunteers, if Keith cannot because of business reasons etc handle the job then it should be given to other people.
I would ask the moderator to advise me whom to write to complain about this.

Respectfully,

David


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2009)

TUG Owner, Brian Rogers - user name TUGBrian


----------



## Daverock (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Denise,

However if you could provide me with his email address I would be very grateful.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2009)

Daverock said:


> Thanks Denise,
> 
> However if you could provide me with his email address I would be very grateful.
> 
> ...



Scroll all the way down to the blue bar at the bottom of this page and click on "Contact BBS Admin." to send an email.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2009)

Just recieved a bbs admin email today regarding this, and ill post my reply here as well:



> I certainly apologize for the delay, I have personally gone into the international review queue and published your review.
> 
> It was not lost, or intentionally kept private...but for whatever reason there is a backlog of reviews in the international section going back to October (when your review was submitted, vs september).
> 
> ...


----------



## Daverock (Jan 2, 2010)

I personally wrote Brian and thanked him for his efforts in posting my review.  Its good to know that Brian will respond very quickly if notified about a problem.  

Those of us who spend time writing a review expect it to be posted within a reasonable time.  One of the great things about Tug is the review section and I am sure we only want to encourage not discourage people from writing and submitting reviews.  Brian, Thanks once again.

Dave


----------



## Keitht (Jan 9, 2010)

Dave

Please accept my apologies too for the delay.  I have just explained to Brian that I have been experiencing some major problems with internet access for quite some time.  Although it's been possible to access sites, I've been losing connections, not receiveing e-mails etc.  I didn't want to do anything in the reviews area and risk losing or corrupting them.  
Things seem to be stable now so hopefully I'll be able to get back to the old standard of posting reviews within a few days of receiving them.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 9, 2010)

Keitht said:


> Dave
> 
> Please accept my apologies too for the delay.  I have just explained to Brian that I have been experiencing some major problems with internet access for quite some time.  Although it's been possible to access sites, I've been losing connections, not receiveing e-mails etc.  I didn't want to do anything in the reviews area and risk losing or corrupting them.
> Things seem to be stable now so hopefully I'll be able to get back to the old standard of posting reviews within a few days of receiving them.



Keith, you have always been on top of reviews, so I was surprised by this thread.  Who knew?  

One of the things you do that I wish all other review coordinators would too is let us know when reviews have posted for which resorts.  Thanks!


----------



## Daverock (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Keitht,

Thank you for contacting me and explaining what the problems were.  I trust they are all resolved and your internet connections are working fine.  I do very much appreciate the fine volunteer work that our moderators do.  Good luck for the new year.

Dave


----------



## tashamen (Jan 11, 2010)

I just happened to look at this thread.  Two of my reviews were lost forever and never posted, though this was quite a few years ago.  One was of the Breckenridge Club at Tradewinds in St. Pete Beach, Florida (not sure of the year), and the other of Disney Vero Beach (in 2004).  I had not saved them on a computer and did not want to take the time to recreate them.  So they do disappear every once in a while.  Both were submitted to the old TUG - not the current one with the nice submission form.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 11, 2010)

The general advice when creating a review is to use Word or similar, save the file, and then copy & paste into the review box.  That way, if the system does throw a wobbler, as has happened in the past, the review can be submitted again quite easily.


----------

